

AquatiCo project would let anyone control a real submarine from their computer - andv
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/867520290/acquatico-online-ocean-exploration
Do you remember the "Sea Quest 2032" series from the '90s? This seems to be the beginning of that future...
======
noonespecial
Forget the sub, I'd pay that kind of money and far more just to get the
quality of Internet they are claiming to have at sea.

